# Industry News: RED and Foxconn Plan To Make Affordable 8K Digital Cinema Cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 13, 2018)

```
According to a <a href="https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/AC/Foxconn-eyes-digital-film-sector-as-smartphone-demand-weakens?page=1">report in the Nikkei Asian Review</a>, Foxconn Technology Group plans to work with RED Digital Cinema and enter the digital cinema market to produce “affordable” 8K cameras.</p>
<p>Production of the iPhone brings in more than 50% of Foxconn’s revenue, and with demand weaking, the company is planning to diversify and move into other sectors, starting with the digital cinema.</p>
<p>Mr Gou said of working with RED: “We will make cameras that will shoot professional-quality films in 8K resolution but at only a third of current prices and a third of current camera sizes”.</p>
<p>Foxconn acquired Sharp’s semiconductor business back in 2016 and that acquisition will play a critical role in making camera components.</p>
<p>If this works out, we could be seeing some interesting products in the future.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## bergstrom (Feb 13, 2018)

What about lenses though? If you have a cano DSLR will they make canon version, Nikon versions etc that will take the other Brand lenses.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Feb 13, 2018)

bergstrom said:


> What about lenses though? If you have a cano DSLR will they make canon version, Nikon versions etc that will take the other Brand lenses.




All the other REDs have interchangeable lens mounts. I’d be surprised if these didn’t.


----------



## tmroper (Feb 13, 2018)

CanonGrunt said:


> bergstrom said:
> 
> 
> > What about lenses though? If you have a cano DSLR will they make canon version, Nikon versions etc that will take the other Brand lenses.
> ...



Or least I'm sure you'll be able to chose from a few different fixed mounts, like with the Blackmagic cameras. Or even Canon Cinema cameras, which you can get in the PL mount if you want.


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 14, 2018)

I'll believe it when I see it. The "brain" may be under $8-10K, but by the time you get everything to make the camera actually useable (not including lenses) within the RED ecosystem, you're easily looking at $25K+. Making their recording media and accessories more affordable (or offering a cheaper line of them) would do more to really make 8K affordable. Codec alternatives would also help, but then you're segmenting their market and may get backlash from some RED diehards.


----------

